# Diesel Mylink owners ?



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi rescueswimmer,

I'm sorry to hear that you expereinced some problems with your MyLink. Please feel free to reach out to our infotainment team regarding your concern, they should be able to further assist you. They can be reached at phone number 855-478-7767 and they’re open 8AM until 10PM seven days a week. Also, please feel free to follow up with us about your dealership visit. I will be glad to document your feedback within our system. If you have any other questions or need any further assistance, please feel free to send us a private message. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My 2014 will read texts to me  not sure on the other stuff


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

I had issues with my cars "My Link" mostly Pandora, My dealer found out I had Canadian My Link Programming, he installed the USA programming and all is better now..Mine does read my text's to me as well as loaded my contacts. You can load that feature by deleting your phone from your My link turn off the car, open the drivers door for a minimum 1 minute. Turn on the key, turn on your phones bluetooth and pare it to the My link. You will get 2 message's on your screen, 1 asks you if you want to enable text message easing on your stereo, and the other asks you if you want to import your contacts.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks, My car was one of the first Diesels off the line so it had a 13 radio in it. It would not read text messages to us. But after it was replaced which I was told it was from a 14 it does. So that is cool. So you guys that have a radio that reads text messages any of you have the back up sensors and camera. Can you check your radio settings to see if you have the option for rear view camera under the display config menu?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I also got one of the first ones built. Is the software upgrade-able ? I would like the text reading option. Anything that minimizes distractions is a good thing.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Scott, From what I understand is that it is not upgrade able. Early adopters got hosed, but if you can get them to try and update your radio software to the latest version maybe they will fry your radio as well.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Scott, From what I understand is that it is not upgrade able. Early adopters got hosed, but if you can get them to try and update your radio software to the latest version maybe they will fry your radio as well.


I had to laugh at this comment...in most cases we're hoping the Chevy dealerships will not mess anything up...in this case, we're hoping they "fry the radio"...lol.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

TheDog said:


> Something is not right on my new CTD. It's a 2014 and should have US config. I do have the rear camera config menu and the symbols and I get weather and traffic alerts when on route with nav. I do not have an icon for messaging, fuel prices or any other XM travel link features.
> 
> Is there a good way to tell if I have a 2013 unit or a Canadian unit or just an obsolete version of software? I can see the version numbers (but not near car right now) but without knowing what the latest one is or how to decode their version numbers it doesn't seem like a lot of help.
> 
> ...


 I had the same symptoms as you. My radio was reflashed and this resolved all of my issues. 
The message function is an option that has to be turned on in your Bluetooth options on your phone.
I never had an issue with my back-up warning symbols. As far as I know I now have full functional capability from the mylink system.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

rescueswimmer said:


> Part 2 of this is that my parking symbols the little triangles that appear when backing up no longer are available and there is no longer a rear view camera option under any of the menu tabs. Can anybody else check this out for me?


I don't have triangles on my backup display, it sounds like a good feature. I don't have a rear camera configure menu. My car was manufactured in October.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> I had my mylink reprogrammed after I took delivery. I didn't have the pandora, movie, weather or fuel icons before the reflash. I just went out and looked and found the following: CONFIG>DISPLAY SETTINGS>REAR CAMERA OPTIONS>SYMBOLS. Mine also displays/reads text messages from my iPhone 5 with iOS 7.1. There is an option to turn this on in the phone. SETTINGS>BLUETOOTH>select "i" next to CHEVROLET CRUZE>SHOW NOTIFICATIONS.



Brad thanks for the info. Exactly what should be there. Next time your in your car any chance you could grab a picture of your radio software number. I tried to look at mine and there were about 25 different numbers LOL.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like I have a '13 radio too as I have never figured out how to get it to read text messages to me. The good thing is (referring to the post about battery dying due to old radio) is that I just left my car sit for nearly a week at the airport and it started just fine when I got back in. I was concerned that the old radio could have caused an issue there, but doesn't appear to be a problem in mine.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Brad thanks for the info. Exactly what should be there. Next time your in your car any chance you could grab a picture of your radio software number. I tried to look at mine and there were about 25 different numbers LOL.


I can get you a picture, no problem. I have got mine in the shop right now because the POI's in the nav menu will not load. It only displays one page of points of interest, when the little bar between the arrows shows there are several pages. We will see how this goes. I'll post a picture as soon as I get it back.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

There are several more pages, let me know if you need more. 
My nav problem was user error, didn't know you couldn't search poi's while in motion.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks my first page versions are EO.OE.15.02

FYI,

I spoke with the audio guys at GM. Some 14 Diesels have the 13 Radio in it. They are not software upgrade able to have text to speech. (as per GM) Only the 14 MyLink radio is capable of this option. Have to take my car to the shop for them to re flash the radio so I get my back up sensor lights back and Camera tab under the display menu.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

So, if someone bought a 2014 CTD, and it came with a 2013 mylink system, would it be replaced with a 2014 system, or are they just out of luck?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

MMMM if I have a 2013 radio they will be putting in a 2014.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> MMMM if I have a 2013 radio they will be putting in a 2014.


If your radio does not read text messages back to you or have GM's /apple iPhone siri option then your radio is from a 13. Best of luck getting a new one. I am pissed they hosed us like that. I'm also glad the broke my radio.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I have messaging, but no options for the backup camera. At least my backup camera works. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> I have messaging, but no options for the backup camera. At least my backup camera works.
> 
> View attachment 69225
> 
> ...


There isn't an icon for the camera. To get to the camera option follow this: CONFIG>DISPLAY SETTINGS>REAR CAMERA OPTIONS>SYMBOLS. You can either turn the symbols on or off, that is the only option.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Is this an issue Chevy Customer Service could look into for us and get a definitive answer on? I know life isn't fair, but it seems to me that a 2014 car should come with a 2014 radio (not a 2013). I could see if it was a minor difference between the model years, but having the ability for the radio to read back text is a HUGE safety improvement. I paid darn good money for this car and I think its pretty crappy that GM had a few left over 2013 radios and just said, heck, lets use them up and put them in the first few 2014's. NOT COOL GM! All 2014 owners that got "hosed" (as one member so elegantly put it) should be able to get the correct radio (2014) installed free of charge.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a feeling they are going to stick it to you. You may have better luck asking your dealer first then getting in touch with the area rep and see what they say. Especially if they have a diesel on the lot that has the 2014 radio in it. Also what does your owners manual state about it text to speech. I never really looked at mine. If it says it does it, that may help your cause. Maybe you can get them to "try and flash the new software and brake it like mine"


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

I am sorry to hear of this concern with your radios. Please feel free to send me a private message with your VINs and also a reference to this concern and I will be glad to look further into this for you. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine did not even come with the pandora icon so I guarantee mine in from 13.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Mine did not even come with the pandora icon so I guarantee mine in from 13.


Maybe a bigger issue than that. I have a 13 Cruze where Pandora and Stitcher are there but greyed out till you have the app on your phone and USB/Bluetooth connectivity. I played around with a 14 radio and the look is the same but the way they act is night and day over 13. I was irritated when I went back to my own 13 after having a 14 for almost 3 weeks as a loaner.

Not sure it it helps you guys, this is what my 13 looks like


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

BradHerr:

Not sure if you really don't have symbols or if you just aren't getting close enough. When I back into my tight little parking spot with a concrete wall behind me, I don't get the yellow triangle until I'm about 4 feet from the wall and then it turns red when i'm about 2 feet from the wall. This is considerably closer than when the beep beep beeps start.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

*2013 Mylink or Canadian?*

Something is not right on my new CTD. It's a 2014 and should have US config. I do have the rear camera config menu and the symbols and I get weather and traffic alerts when on route with nav. I do not have an icon for messaging, fuel prices or any other XM travel link features.

Is there a good way to tell if I have a 2013 unit or a Canadian unit or just an obsolete version of software? I can see the version numbers (but not near car right now) but without knowing what the latest one is or how to decode their version numbers it doesn't seem like a lot of help.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I definitely want to know if mine has an older radio or not...I purchased mine shortly after the CTD came out..so if anyone of them have it, there is a good chance mine does...I have always wondered about the text to speech thing..I know it was advertised as a feature but I never figured it out, and just assumed it was an iPhone thing..


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wait, so is the rear camera suppose to have the lines or not?


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Wait, so is the rear camera suppose to have the lines or not?


Only if you have the ultra sonic sensors. Then you have the option for the safety triangles. No lines


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> Only if you have the ultra sonic sensors. Then you have the option for the safety triangles. No lines


So in real people talk, if you have the safety package haha


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have siri but no text to message. this is irritating...


----------



## 750hmf (Mar 28, 2014)

if you have an iphone there are a few settings you need to make on your phone so it works with the mylink for the "voice to text" to work. Then u press and hold call button on steering wheel until you hear the tone for siri. I thought it didnt work in my car until i played around with my phone settings and thats how I found out that it was my phone blocking mylink from doing the "voice to text".


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I can do it through siri but they are referring to an icon on the radio that actually displays the messages i would think on the radio?


----------



## 750hmf (Mar 28, 2014)

oh ok my bad. mine pops up on radio when i receive a text and i can either press listen or dismiss. it doesnt let me view the text.


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

750hmf said:


> oh ok my bad. mine pops up on radio when i receive a text and i can either press listen or dismiss. it doesnt let me view the text.


Now that's interesting. I can talk to siri to send a text but it shows nothing on the radio and it shows nothing when I receive a text. Does your radio have a "messages" icon on the touchscreen? If not what settings did you change in iPhone?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Maybe a bigger issue than that. I have a 13 Cruze where Pandora and Stitcher are there but greyed out till you have the app on your phone and USB/Bluetooth connectivity. I played around with a 14 radio and the look is the same but the way they act is night and day over 13. I was irritated when I went back to my own 13 after having a 14 for almost 3 weeks as a loaner.
> 
> Not sure it it helps you guys, this is what my 13 looks like


Mine does this exact thing! I'm not happy.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I chatted with a GM customer service rep from the Chevy website and expressed my displeasure with the radio issue and explained what was going on. Most of her responses were "canned" and she stated she could only go off the info that was displayed on the computer in front of her. I explained that a "buddy" of mine has the exact same car as me and he has this feature. She tried saying that only select vehicles have this feature and I must have not selected this "option". I told her they were the exact same car, same packages, same everything and that this feature is included with Mylink. The only difference was his was a newer build than mine. When I brought up the idea that some of the radios were from the 2013 model year and not 2014, she stated all radios installed are of the most recent version. I called bs (she did not like this). Long story short, she could not give me an answer and pawned me off to my dealer....lame.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

2014LT1 said:


> Now that's interesting. I can talk to siri to send a text but it shows nothing on the radio and it shows nothing when I receive a text. Does your radio have a "messages" icon on the touchscreen? If not what settings did you change in iPhone?


 There is a setting in the iPhone that has to be turned on to get the "messages" icon to display on the mylink. On your iPhone go into SETTINGS>BLUETOOTH>the "i" next to CHEVROLET CRUZE>then turn on SHOW NOTIFICATIONS. This will give you the option on mylink to view texts while not moving and have mylink read texts to you while driving. There is an option to reply to the texts but it is always grayed out on my car.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Maybe a bigger issue than that. I have a 13 Cruze where Pandora and Stitcher are there but greyed out till you have the app on your phone and USB/Bluetooth connectivity. I played around with a 14 radio and the look is the same but the way they act is night and day over 13. I was irritated when I went back to my own 13 after having a 14 for almost 3 weeks as a loaner.
> 
> Not sure it it helps you guys, this is what my 13 looks like


Mine is the same as well...
Does anyone have a newer radio that says something different?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Mine is the same as well...
> Does anyone have a newer radio that says something different?










Here is what the first page of my software config looks like, it is a 2014 CTD


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Mine is the same as well...
> Does anyone have a newer radio that says something different?









see if this works better


-Brad


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

This is what mine looks like... 2014


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I figured out I do have the text reading ability on mine. I also can get Siri if I hold down the call button on the steering wheel.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

So it definitely looks like some of us got HOSED by Chevy, and got stuck with a sub-par radio on a $25k+ car... That really makes me want to purchase another chevy </sarcasm>
I hope the CSR gets back to us with some info on this.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am sorry to hear of this concern with your radios. Please feel free to send me a private message with your VINs and also a reference to this concern and I will be glad to look further into this for you. Thank you.
> 
> ...





Luigi said:


> So it definitely looks like some of us got HOSED by Chevy, and got stuck with a sub-par radio on a $25k+ car... That really makes me want to purchase another chevy </sarcasm>
> I hope the CSR gets back to us with some info on this.


Looks like we can give up our VINs and try to get help that way. I'm not sure what good that will do though. As mentioned earlier, I talked with a GM customer service rep from the Chevy website and basically got the run around. From what I've been hearing, we can't even upgrade the version on our "lame" radios without messing something up. We actually need the 2014 radio! I'm really angry about this. I travel quite a bit (I have over 16000 miles) and this feature would be quite literally a life saver.


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> Well I figured out I do have the text reading ability on mine. I also can get Siri if I hold down the call button on the steering wheel.


Same here I had to turn on the option on my iPhone for it to show up. What I find interesting is that no where in the manual did it mention the text to speech option, nor does it on chevy's mylink site.

Thanks to the members on here for helping us figure it out!


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Straight from the chevy website regarding MyLink:
Use voice controls, steering wheel controls and the touch screen to access features such as hands-free calling and texting, SirusXM Satellite Radio†, Stitcher™ Smart Radio† and all your own MP3s 
and also:
You can even have text messages read back to you and respond with a predetermined message
If you go to http://www.gmtotalconnect.com/ you can select your phone and car, and it will tell you the features available. It says for my car/phone combo that SMS reading works...so why don't I have it?

Sources:
MyLink Radio: Get to know your Chevrolet MyLink | Chevrolet
2014 Cruze Compact Car - Cruze Turbo Diesel | Chevrolet
GM Total Connect

P.S. After speaking with a rep online, all she could tell me was that 'different cars manufactured at different times may have different features. The newest one was put into your car when it was built. If you have issues then speak with your local dealer'
Seems like BS. This isn't even about just the SMS reading anymore, it's about the fact that they advertised for features that weren't even ready at that time...

Edit: On the bright side, I did manage to find out that MyLink is open source, and you can go here: https://developer.gm.com/index.php to download the SDK. Would be nice if someone could jailbreak the **** thing.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I can understand if they came out with this feature mid production or something but at least come out and say you will upgrade the old style free of charge. I don't see how it could not just be a software upgrade?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to talk to my dealer about this issue. I'm going to ask if they can update my current radio (even though it doesn't look possible). If they say they can't, I'm going to ask for a new radio. I still think having to go through this is ridiculous. I want the features that were advertised when I bought the car. I'll update everyone on what they say.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to talk to my dealer about this issue. I'm going to ask if they can update my current radio (even though it doesn't look possible). If they say they can't, I'm going to ask for a new radio. I still think having to go through this is ridiculous. I want the features that were advertised when I bought the car. Also, if they do update the radio, what do you think the price will be? I'm sure it won't be a free service... I'll update everyone on what they say.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

So I just got off the phone with my dealer and explained the radio issue. He did some searching and it turns out I'm not the first to bring this issue to their attention. GM did in fact "screw" the early buyers of the 2014s. The bad radio cannot be updated and they will not install the correct radio. What a croc! With all of the bad press GM is receiving as of late, you would think they would at least correct this issue ASAP. I'm with Luigi on this one; false advertisement is what this comes down to. I want what I was promised. This is pure bs and not a good way to be doing business.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

So now you have the right to walk in the dealership, find the Z06 showroom car and then sit on the windshield. Now drop the biggest deuce in your life right in the car HAHAHAHA make sure to scream I WANT MY 2014 RADIO:biggrin:


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Better business bureau.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> So I just got off the phone with my dealer and explained the radio issue. He did some searching and it turns out I'm not the first to bring this issue to their attention. GM did in fact "screw" the early buyers of the 2014s. The bad radio cannot be updated and they will not install the correct radio. What a croc! With all of the bad press GM is receiving as of late, you would think they would at least correct this issue ASAP. I'm with Luigi on this one; false advertisement is what this comes down to. I want what I was promised. This is pure bs and not a good way to be doing business.


Definitely. It is not sold as an 'optional' feature, it was advertised for all MyLink systems. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My DTS was sold as having voice recognition capabilities. 

It's a feature that never interested me, so I never used it. But other DTS owners did try to use it and discovered that the software didn't work. Some put up a stink with GM and got some kind of settlement for it. It's been a long time but I think it was $60. 

Given that DTS was pretty much GM's flagship at the time they were motivated to settle in ways they may not be in this instance with an economy car. But given the low production numbers maybe they will. 

I guess the question becomes whether the agro will be worth 60 clams to you.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Fry your radio somehow and they will put in a 2014. That is the best advice I can give, or hit the dealer up and ask them to update the software because your radio is doing random reboots or something like that and maybe they will fry it like they did mine. ( Just don't mention anything about wanting a new radio or your radio is out of a 13) That is how I found out that there were 2 different radios in 2014 cruzes. My radio would just turn off and reboot. So it went in they said it had new software and they fried it with the software. Put a new radio in the car and the thing was reading back text messages. For the first time they broke something and made it better.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> So now you have the right to walk in the dealership, find the Z06 showroom car and then sit on the windshield. Now drop the biggest deuce in your life right in the car HAHAHAHA make sure to scream I WANT MY 2014 RADIO:biggrin:


I like this guy's idea better! It's straight to the point. Deuce on my radio, I deuce on your vette! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> I like this guy's idea better! It's straight to the point. Deuce on my radio, I deuce on your vette! :smile:


the dealers would be a frantic mood lol, GIVE HIM WHAT HE WANTS NOWWW


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Since my dealer has had this issue come up before, I'm sure they know there is a difference in radios (sucks) and I'm sure they know it can't be updated. The only real annoying issue I've had with it, is that sometimes the "navigation loading" (or some similar text) will appear and not go away. The navigation will not load (so I can't use it). I'm wondering how much a new radio would cost to purchase. I'm not planning on doing this, but I'd love to know if GM saving $500 (estimate), is worth losing a lifelong customer. Just give me the radio with the features that were advertised! I don't even know how they thought this would not be discovered.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I was able to get the MyLink in my system updated yesterday at the dealership. I now have fuel, weather and the messages app views messages (previously it could read them verbally but not show them on screen)... And as a bonus, I'm pretty sure that the song skipping function is a little faster (though it's still not fast at all).

Will take a picture of my version numbers soon to compare to my before numbers.

Chris


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

I think mylink is a great step, but the one thing I do in my car is listen to podcast. And the stitcher app randomly atleast once every 10 minutes it will pause itself. It will never resume by itself, but if i hit menu or any button on the mylink itll start back where it left off instantly. Then itll happen all over again within 10 minutes. Driving me insane.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

TheDog said:


> I was able to get the MyLink in my system updated yesterday at the dealership. I now have fuel, weather and the messages app views messages (previously it could read them verbally but not show them on screen)... And as a bonus, I'm pretty sure that the song skipping function is a little faster (though it's still not fast at all).
> 
> Will take a picture of my version numbers soon to compare to my before numbers.
> 
> Chris


Yes, please post a pick of your current version. It sounds like you started with a more up-to-date version than I did. I've always had the fuel and weather apps, but I've never had any messaging capabilities. On a side note, It would be nice if Chevy Customer Service would chime in again. I'm sure finding out more details on this situation and relaying them to us via this thread would be much easier than going through a bunch of private messages and responding about the same issue.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Yes, please post a pick of your current version. It sounds like you started with a more up-to-date version than I did. I've always had the fuel and weather apps, but I've never had any messaging capabilities. On a side note, It would be nice if Chevy Customer Service would chime in again. I'm sure finding out more details on this situation and relaying them to us via this thread would be much easier than going through a bunch of private messages and responding about the same issue.


Yes it most certainly would be nice if they would stop by again... 
I will be heading to the dealer sometime this week and while there I will see if I can get any info. Let you know how it goes. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Yes, please post a pick of your current version. It sounds like you started with a more up-to-date version than I did. I've always had the fuel and weather apps, but I've never had any messaging capabilities. On a side note, It would be nice if Chevy Customer Service would chime in again. I'm sure finding out more details on this situation and relaying them to us via this thread would be much easier than going through a bunch of private messages and responding about the same issue.


To get text message icon to display on my system, I had to turn the option on in my iPhone. Unlike the other apps that are grayed out when not available, the text icon only is displayed when the option is turned on in the Bluetooth options on my phone. 


-Brad


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Plasticplant and Luigi, 

I can certainly look into your MyLink concerns further. I would like to reach out to our Infotainment team as well for more information. In order to proceed, please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Do you know if canadian cruze versions should have those icons on mylink screen. I have no weather, gas station locator or message app...is this related to onstar because I canceled my onstar service?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Do you know if canadian cruze versions should have those icons on mylink screen. I have no weather, gas station locator or message app...is this related to onstar because I canceled my onstar service?


I don't know about the Canadian Cruze versions, but in the US, the weather, gas, movies apps. etc. are all tied in with your Serius/XM radio subscription and are not related at all to the OnStar service. I found this out when I lost all of those after the free 3 months trial of Serius/XM radio expired. My OnStar trial period of 6 months expired yesterday so now all I have left is OnStar Remote/Link on my smart phone good for another 4 1/2 years.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

ok thanks, that makes sense since I didn't renew my satelite radio services, to be honest I never used these because I use my smartphone, but the texting app is one that I would like to have.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

For my before picture I only took a picture of the first page of numbers, which are all the same, assuming that any upgrade big enough to fix my issues would result in a lot of different version numbers. Interestingly, the first page version numbers stayed the same and I have no record of the 2nd pages from before the update.... Here are both pages post update:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> To get text message icon to display on my system, I had to turn the option on in my iPhone. Unlike the other apps that are grayed out when not available, the text icon only is displayed when the option is turned on in the Bluetooth options on my phone.
> 
> 
> -Brad


Where is this option on the iphone?


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Plasticplant and Luigi,
> 
> I can certainly look into your MyLink concerns further. I would like to reach out to our Infotainment team as well for more information. In order to proceed, please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I look forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> ...


Info has been PM'ed

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Plasticplant and Luigi,
> 
> I can certainly look into your MyLink concerns further. I would like to reach out to our Infotainment team as well for more information. In order to proceed, please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. I look forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> ...


PM'd


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think the Mylink is going to stink no matter what software level you have. I have problems with it all the time. Most times I plug in my Iphone the audio doesnt go through. Three attempts later it works. Its just clunky like a bad blackberry when you are use to an Iphone. Its way too bright at night. If it wasnt so integrated with the car I would rip it out and chuck it.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Scott M. said:


> Its way too bright at night.


It should dim along with the rest of the guages. I like my guages very minimally lit at night and MyLink faithfully gets brighter and dimmer with all the other lights in the cabin. Have you tried swapping cables around? In particular I hear bad things about aftermarket (non Apple) Thunderbolt (iPhone 5/5c/5s) cables. I've not found any of the infotainment systems that is anywhere near 100% reliable but the failure rate for me has been very low in 4 years of Malibu ownership (non MyLink) and so far with the MyLink it's been ok.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

TheDog said:


> For my before picture I only took a picture of the first page of numbers, which are all the same, assuming that any upgrade big enough to fix my issues would result in a lot of different version numbers. Interestingly, the first page version numbers stayed the same and I have no record of the 2nd pages from before the update.... Here are both pages post update:
> View attachment 71057
> View attachment 71065


Yup, just as I thought. You started with a newer version. Mine has no numbers, only letters.


----------



## wes4bass (Oct 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> PM'd


I pm'd as well.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> Where is this option on the iphone?


On my iPhone 5 with iOS 7.1, I go into SETTINGS>BLUETOOTH>the "i" next to CHEVROLET CRUZE>SHOW NOTIFICATIONS. 


-Brad


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> On my iPhone 5 with iOS 7.1, I go into SETTINGS>BLUETOOTH>the "i" next to CHEVROLET CRUZE>SHOW NOTIFICATIONS.
> 
> 
> -Brad


I have a 3S. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

'13 radios in '14 cars is seriously lame.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So I picked up Mt ctd yesterday. It will read text messages (has a message box) no Pandora app or no fuel price app so I need an update then ?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mine does not have the pandora app also. When I go in for my first service I will ask them to update and make sure that app is on the screen. I still have 47% oil life remaining and I have had the car since October


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I am in Canada and have and use Pandora, as well as stitcher


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Mr Overkill: Yes it sounds (from my developing knowledge of MyLink) that you might have the same condition that I had which was fixed by an update.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> So I picked up Mt ctd yesterday. It will read text messages (has a message box) no Pandora app or no fuel price app so I need an update then ?


Yes, your radio will need to be updated. It should have fuel and movie app. Pandora will only show (otherwise it will be grayedout) when your phone is connected and you are using the pandora app on the phone.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is my not updated software versions...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hbf90vdb0gp9ui1/20140403_173442.jpg


----------



## wes4bass (Oct 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Here is my not updated software versions...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hbf90vdb0gp9ui1/20140403_173442.jpg


That is exactly what my first page looks like. I took delivery of my 14 CTD in September. I am unable to receive or hear text messages. My back up camera has no lines or triangles, with the only option being to turn the camera on or off. I don't have the safety package though, so not sure it that matters.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Just got done at the dealer. They plugged it in to their computer for me and they said there are no updates. Still haven't heard anything from Chevy CS

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Just got done at the dealer. They plugged it in to their computer for me and they said there are no updates. Still haven't heard anything from Chevy CS
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


A GM customer service rep got a hold of me on Saturday. I sent them a bunch of pics of the version(s) I had installed and they asked me a few questions, etc. They said they would get back to me tomorrow. They really sounded like they wanted to fix the issue, but I guess we'll see what they come back with tomorrow. I mean, really, how hard is it to just install the new (correct) radio? It would go along way in keeping GM in my favor.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Any news? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes. I got a call back and they asked me some more questions about the radio (does my weather app work, Pandora, fuel, etc.). I was then told that there is an update out for the fuel, weather, movie, etc. (we already knew that), but that so far they have nothing for the messaging app. They did escalate the issue and have sent the pictures I sent in up the chain. It does sound like they understand there is an issue, but as it stands now, I got the impression that they are not quite sure why it is happening, or how to fix it. I was told I would get another call back today or tomorrow with more info. Hopefully this gets resolved and I get my messaging capabilities. It would be a really great feature to have.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

So I just got off the phone with my dealership and after some back and forth with Chevy CS, they informed me that they have ordered (and already received) my NEW radio. I go in next week for install!!! I will post back and let everyone know how it went and hopefully I will be reporting that I have the messaging app.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

And why the **** have I not been called?! I want the messaging app and the software updates!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Could someone please take a picture of the actual 2014 radio (not the versions)? I was just looking at the Chevy website and they are showing a different version of radio when they are describing the Mylink system (it doesn't look the Cruze). I've gotta say, it looks great! and it would be awesome if that is the 2014 radio...I have a feeling it's for the 2015 though.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

AFAIK the 2014 looks the exact same, just minor software differences. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Luigi said:


> AFAIK the 2014 looks the exact same, just minor software differences.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah, that's what it looks like. The radio they are showing on the site now is for a Sonic. Too bad, it looks really nice.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

When are you supposed to be getting your new one put in? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Luigi said:


> When are you supposed to be getting your new one put in?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I go in first thing on Saturday. From what they described to me, it's a real PITA procedure (may take up to 4 hours to complete). Probably why they are so hesitant to admit there is an issue with some of the radios. I just hope they do a good job and don't scratch up my interior, etc.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Take plenty of pics before you go in. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Went to the dealer today for the mylink issues...for a while now I have the random on/off bug in it, I explain, the radio shuts down by itself while driving and no way to restart it, have to pull aside and shut down the engine and restar and then keep the finger on the on/off button for 10 sec before the radio starts again. So the tech did an update of the software in front of me..took almost 2 hours. Now with the new version each time I start the car there is a black message box in the bottom saying " 4 apps failed to install " and then it indexes the usb forever (never saw it end indexing on this car) so I'm unable to use the voice commands to seek an artist or a song because it's always saying that it's indexing. Also noticed that there is no more any animation when changing air directions or fan speed and gracenote icon diseapered. Also when on bluetooth the phone seems to respond very slowly compared to before and still no texting app. Called the dealer back to fix it and they told me that they will get back to me withsome answers...


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow just spoke with my dealer and they ordered a brand new radio and it should be in next week...hope it will be a 2015 but who knows...at this point just one that is working and not powering off by itself lol..,I'll post pics when they put the new one in.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

New radio installed! Still trying to get everything setup, but so far so good. Much quicker too I might add. One bad thing is I lost all my saved navigation points, etc. Small price to pay though in my book.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Contact them again Luigi. The lady I worked with was really good. She updated me almost everyday and was very pleasant. I think her name was Amanda(?).


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Took mine in yesterday for it's service and mentioned to them about the text messaging etc. they Told me mine didn't show as having a software update and that they wouldn't replace the radio because if was "working ok" even though it will freeze at will. 

My 2013 Camaro with the myLink...same thing.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> New radio installed! Still trying to get everything setup, but so far so good. Much quicker too I might add. One bad thing is I lost all my saved navigation points, etc. Small price to pay though in my book.


Do you also have the messaging now? What number did you call 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Do you also have the messaging now? What number did you call
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes, I now have the messaging. It's not the "Siri talk" thing (on Spark or Sonic) but it's better than nothing. I like it. I contacted Chevy CS on here (private message) and they got me connected with someone from Chevy.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Yes, I now have the messaging. It's not the "Siri talk" thing (on Spark or Sonic) but it's better than nothing. I like it. I contacted Chevy CS on here (private message) and they got me connected with someone from Chevy.


Have you tried holding in the voice activation button on the steering wheel? On mine, a quick push and release brings up the vehicle voice commands and holding the button in brings up Siri. 


-Brad


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

BradHerr said:


> Have you tried holding in the voice activation button on the steering wheel? On mine, a quick push and release brings up the vehicle voice commands and holding the button in brings up Siri.
> 
> 
> -Brad


mine does the same siri comes on after holding that button in. siri is much better than the mylink.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Have you tried holding in the voice activation button on the steering wheel? On mine, a quick push and release brings up the vehicle voice commands and holding the button in brings up Siri.
> 
> 
> -Brad


Yeah, I've held the button in many times and don't get Siri. Should something pop up on the display? Is there something I have to turn on, on my iPhone? I feel like the voice commands are pretty poor right now. I think the new Mylink is "learning" my voice. Also, it takes forever to index my iPod music (over an hour). It's very frustrating. Other than that, it's better than what I had before.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Yeah, I've held the button in many times and don't get Siri. Should something pop up on the display? Is there something I have to turn on, on my iPhone? I feel like the voice commands are pretty poor right now. I think the new Mylink is "learning" my voice. Also, it takes forever to index my iPod music (over an hour). It's very frustrating. Other than that, it's better than what I had before.


After I hold the button for three or four seconds the radio audio shuts off, there's no tones, there's no indication on my iPhone or the mylink. I just start speaking and release the button and the Siri beeps, repeats and executes command


-Brad


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Got Siri to come on. You're right. Siri is much better than Mylink.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Has any of you try the message app with android? I have a G2, hopes it will work with my new radio.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

bigluke said:


> Has any of you try the message app with android? I have a G2, hopes it will work with my new radio.


it worked with my motox while i had my car.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

thanks! good to know


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Did anyone have any issues with the texting once the new system was installed? Got my new one installed and when I first got in the car I paired my phone and my phone prompted me to allow messages to be displayed, I said yes and then cycled the car and it worked. Ever since then the Text Messaging option has been missing. I deleted and re-added the phone and never got the "allow messages" prompt again. Kind of strange. My phone is an old (2.5-3 years old) LG Lucid with Android Ice Cream Sandwich. It might be causing the issue.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Did anyone have any issues with the texting once the new system was installed? Got my new one installed and when I first got in the car I paired my phone and my phone prompted me to allow messages to be displayed, I said yes and then cycled the car and it worked. Ever since then the Text Messaging option has been missing. I deleted and re-added the phone and never got the "allow messages" prompt again. Kind of strange. My phone is an old (2.5-3 years old) LG Lucid with Android Ice Cream Sandwich. It might be causing the issue.


I haven't had that particular issue (I have a 4s), but one thing that I can't seem to figure out (and it's pretty much vital to the messaging process) is how to reply to a message once I received one. It will show up on my display, but the "reply" option is always grayed out. I found out that you can only reply with "canned" pre-written messages when you are moving, so I added a bunch of them the next time I stopped. Then when I got my next message, the "reply" option was still grayed out. I'm at a total loss. Any suggestions???


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I haven't had that particular issue (I have a 4s), but one thing that I can't seem to figure out (and it's pretty much vital to the messaging process) is how to reply to a message once I received one. It will show up on my display, but the "reply" option is always grayed out. I found out that you can only reply with "canned" pre-written messages when you are moving, so I added a bunch of them the next time I stopped. Then when I got my next message, the "reply" option was still grayed out. I'm at a total loss. Any suggestions???


Yeah I haven't figured out how to reply to a text either. I made a couple of the "canned" messages, but can't get to them to use them. I can't even figure out how to get back and see the different messages I made. 


-Brad


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a note 3 and an S3 and they both read messages allowed after the new radio was installed. Hope this helps.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> Yeah I haven't figured out how to reply to a text either. I made a couple of the "canned" messages, but can't get to them to use them. I can't even figure out how to get back and see the different messages I made.
> 
> 
> -Brad


I figured out how to access the messages to edit them, but not how to reply using a pre-typed message


-Brad


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> I figured out how to access the messages to edit them, but not how to reply using a pre-typed message
> 
> 
> -Brad


Yup. This is where I'm at too. You think this would be an easy problem to get an answer for. Has anyone figured this out? I know people are replying to messages everyday


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

VtTD said:


> Did anyone have any issues with the texting once the new system was installed? Got my new one installed and when I first got in the car I paired my phone and my phone prompted me to allow messages to be displayed, I said yes and then cycled the car and it worked. Ever since then the Text Messaging option has been missing. I deleted and re-added the phone and never got the "allow messages" prompt again. Kind of strange. My phone is an old (2.5-3 years old) LG Lucid with Android Ice Cream Sandwich. It might be causing the issue.


Hello VtTD,

I am sorry to hear that you are missing the text messaging option in your MyLink when the new system was installed. I would suggest reaching out to our MyLink Infotainment team at 855-478-7767. They are available 8:00am to 10:00pm EST Seven days a week and would be the best resource to answer this concern. Please keep us updated if you are able to reach out to them!

Gregory W. (Assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea I am still waiting on info from customer service about my apps missing


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello VtTD,
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you are missing the text messaging option in your MyLink when the new system was installed. I would suggest reaching out to our MyLink Infotainment team at 855-478-7767. They are available 8:00am to 10:00pm EST Seven days a week and would be the best resource to answer this concern. Please keep us updated if you are able to reach out to them!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gregory. I spoke with them. It sounds like my system is missing some Phone Setting menu items so it could not be diagnosed. They did confirm my phone should work though. When I picked the car up from the dealer earlier this week they basically told me they don't think the car is compatible with texting which I knew was not true since it was the 2014. Nevertheless I just let it go figuring I'd deal with it myself. In hindsight, I feel like the dealer should have done some more homework on this and should figured out what's going on so I think they screwed up there. At the same time they gave me a free rental so I'm not sure what to make of them.. if they are trying to do the right think or just push me out as quick as possible. They dropped the ball once before until I yelled and I'm starting to think they may have again. Either way the Infotainment person I spoke to on the phone seems very committed to getting this fixed and I'll be taking my car to a different dealership, hopefully next week.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

VtTD said:


> Thanks, Gregory. I spoke with them. It sounds like my system is missing some Phone Setting menu items so it could not be diagnosed. They did confirm my phone should work though. When I picked the car up from the dealer earlier this week they basically told me they don't think the car is compatible with texting which I knew was not true since it was the 2014. Nevertheless I just let it go figuring I'd deal with it myself. In hindsight, I feel like the dealer should have done some more homework on this and should figured out what's going on so I think they screwed up there. At the same time they gave me a free rental so I'm not sure what to make of them.. if they are trying to do the right think or just push me out as quick as possible. They dropped the ball once before until I yelled and I'm starting to think they may have again. Either way the Infotainment person I spoke to on the phone seems very committed to getting this fixed and I'll be taking my car to a different dealership, hopefully next week.


Hello VtTD,

I'm happy to hear that our Infotainment team has been helping you in resolving your MyLink issues. Please update us if you did go to another dealership, and follow up with any feedback on what they find. If you would like any assistance with that process, we would be happy to help you. Let us know!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## wes4bass (Oct 1, 2013)

Yesterday my dealer discovered I have a 2013 radio and had a new one overnighted. I am having it swapped out today, and said it should take about an hour. I will see if the texting functions show up when it's done.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Am I correct with this info. If you have an iPhone, you are not able to reply to messages through the Mylink system (even if you have created "canned" messages)?


----------



## wes4bass (Oct 1, 2013)

Not sure about iPhone. Had my new radio installed today. It took 4 hours, because apparently the whole car had to be reprogrammed as MyLink is tied to everything. They said the texting was still not working and they would need the car for a few days. We agreed on Monday so I left, and went through the radio at home. Turns out I have messaging now. The messages were displayed, read back aloud, and I was able to reply using the canned messages (even one I added to the list). I noticed an iPhone on the device list, so I am assuming it was the mechanics phone, and that may be why they were having problems. I have a Moto Droid HD, by the way. I will inquire about the iPhone when I go back in tomorrow.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

wes4bass said:


> Not sure about iPhone. Had my new radio installed today. It took 4 hours, because apparently the whole car had to be reprogrammed as MyLink is tied to everything. They said the texting was still not working and they would need the car for a few days. We agreed on Monday so I left, and went through the radio at home. Turns out I have messaging now. The messages were displayed, read back aloud, and I was able to reply using the canned messages (even one I added to the list). I noticed an iPhone on the device list, so I am assuming it was the mechanics phone, and that may be why they were having problems. I have a Moto Droid HD, by the way. I will inquire about the iPhone when I go back in tomorrow.


That would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Am I correct with this info. If you have an iPhone, you are not able to reply to messages through the Mylink system (even if you have created "canned" messages)?


I'd call the Infotainment people at GM. I've been having some problems with my new radio not doing text messages. They were able to look up my phone and its operating system version to make sure it's compatible even though the installing dealer said the radio itself could not do texting. This isn't fully resolved yet, but so far GM has been extremely helpful in getting dealers to do what they are apparently supposed to. More than I would have expected.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

wes4bass said:


> Yesterday my dealer discovered I have a 2013 radio and had a new one overnighted. I am having it swapped out today, and said it should take about an hour. I will see if the texting functions show up when it's done.


How exactly did your dealer 'discover' that you have a 2013 radio?


----------



## wes4bass (Oct 1, 2013)

Luigi said:


> How exactly did your dealer 'discover' that you have a 2013 radio?


I went in to dealer and mentioned it didn't have the texting function. They came back and told me they were ordering a new radio. I asked if it was a 2013 radio, and they said yes. Supposedly this only happened in the diesels. I had an idea that it was a 2013 since my software information was the same as plasticplant's. All is operational now.


----------



## wes4bass (Oct 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> That would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Like someone mentioned earlier, go into settings<bluetooth<chevrolet cruze<"i"<notifications. They weren't too help on the phone end of things. Calling infotainment like someone else said above might be the ticket to talk you through it.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

wes4bass said:


> Like someone mentioned earlier, go into settings<bluetooth<chevrolet cruze<"i"<notifications. They weren't too help on the phone end of things. Calling infotainment like someone else said above might be the ticket to talk you through it.


Yeah. I called infotainment a few days ago. Basically they said that the iPhone won't reply to messages with the Mylink system (but even he sounded unsure). I laughed and said I thought that was just dumb on GM and Apples part. I was under the impression that Mylink was developed with Apple. I think it's just plan idiotic to have a system that allows you to receive text messages, but not be able to reply to them. What's the point?!? Mylink has just been one huge let down after another IMO. I was just hoping someone could give me a definitive answer on the reply issue. Thanks for checking into it for me.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Yeah. I called infotainment a few days ago. Basically they said that the iPhone won't reply to messages with the Mylink system (but even he sounded unsure). I laughed and said I thought that was just dumb on GM and Apples part. I was under the impression that Mylink was developed with Apple. I think it's just plan idiotic to have a system that allows you to receive text messages, but not be able to reply to them. What's the point?!? Mylink has just been one huge let down after another IMO. I was just hoping someone could give me a definitive answer on the reply issue. Thanks for checking into it for me.


Yeah it would be nice if we could get some community development on MyLink. It is an open source platform, and it surprises me that nobody has taken the time to make some homebrew software for it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Just came back from the dealer with new radio in. Now everything works perfect, no more shut downs by itslelf, texting works perfect, overall speed increased a bit, sound when on the bluetooth phone is great and time response from hearing the phone ringing and answering is almost instant. So the radio I think is a 2013 but with all the goodies from the 2014. Dealer also gave me 6 months XM free I don't use it but have to say it's nice from them. I would like to thank Philippe from Chalut and the tech who worked on my car, they did a nice work, sometimes GM is not right on the spot but when they do a good job is nice to share it also. For everyone who want to update their mylink go for it you will not be disappointed with the texting app and the overall speed increase, costs nothing and saves lifes. Also they did repair my trunk button and camera assembly and it works again. Thanks GM!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

VtTD said:


> I'd call the Infotainment people at GM. I've been having some problems with my new radio not doing text messages. They were able to look up my phone and its operating system version to make sure it's compatible even though the installing dealer said the radio itself could not do texting. This isn't fully resolved yet, but so far GM has been extremely helpful in getting dealers to do what they are apparently supposed to. More than I would have expected.


Hello VtTD,

I'm happy to hear that the Infotainment Team was helpful in your MyLink and text messaging issues. Please send us an update when this is fully resolved, or if you have any more questions please reach out to us! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Just came back from the dealer with new radio in. Now everything works perfect, no more shut downs by itslelf, texting works perfect, overall speed increased a bit, sound when on the bluetooth phone is great and time response from hearing the phone ringing and answering is almost instant. So the radio I think is a 2013 but with all the goodies from the 2014. Dealer also gave me 6 months XM free I don't use it but have to say it's nice from them. I would like to thank Philippe from Chalut and the tech who worked on my car, they did a nice work, sometimes GM is not right on the spot but when they do a good job is nice to share it also. For everyone who want to update their mylink go for it you will not be disappointed with the texting app and the overall speed increase, costs nothing and saves lifes. Also they did repair my trunk button and camera assembly and it works again. Thanks GM!


What phone are you using?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> what phone are you using?


lg g2...


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

bigluke said:


> lg g2...


thnaks


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Just got mine updated now I have all my apps
View attachment 79058



Ended up calling gm and they said that bulletin pic5969 needed to be preformed now all is well


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would like to have the txt function on mine, but I am out of warranty by a longshot.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I have continued to have problems with my mylink. These problems were very intermittent, as in 3-5 times each in three months. I just lived with them, not taking the car in for service, until today. 
My radio would freeze/reboot/drop my phone from memory/lock up/and display several nav function faults. 
I called the infotainment team and they helped me tremendously! I had a list of all the failures and started reading them, and the representative listened to all of them. While reading my list, she found a service bulletin that addresses most of my concerns. She emailed me the bulletin which covers a lot of my problems along with other issues I didn't think were worth bringing up. 
I have an appointment Monday for my 12,000 mile oil change/rotation and I am going to have them update my radio. 
It seems like they are working hard to resolve these mylink issues and I encourage everyone to call them and let them know of any problems that you are having. I was worried about sounding like a complainer, when my radio would start out on FM when I shut it off in XM. I wasn't real worried about it and was living with it, but I guess if I don't complain it will never get fixed. 


-Brad


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

The update they have right now it's not good, from my experience it will make your mylink worse with more errors showing up. They did it on mine and had to install a new radio after. Good luck.


----------



## HarleyRider (May 26, 2014)

Hello, new to the forum (can't remember if I already did an intro post...) and I don't mean to beat a dead horse but has anyone with a 2014 diesel, that has navigation, been able to get the XM Travel Link icons (especially fuel)? I appreciate any info you can give. I been reading this forum quite a bit, especially this thread, and am very aggravated that there is no way to look for a gas station that has diesel...


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes you can. When you press the fuel icon, you can then press the top of the result field for options like Regular, Mid grade, Premium or Diesel. 


-Brad


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

HarleyRider said:


> Hello, new to the forum (can't remember if I already did an intro post...) and I don't mean to beat a dead horse but has anyone with a 2014 diesel, that has navigation, been able to get the XM Travel Link icons (especially fuel)? I appreciate any info you can give. I been reading this forum quite a bit, especially this thread, and am very aggravated that there is no way to look for a gas station that has diesel...


Welcome to the forum, do you have the fuel icon on the screen? Most Diesels didn't come installed with the Travel Link apps, you have to get the radio reprogrammed at the dealer for them to show up at all. Not to sure I understood the question exactly. 


-Brad


----------



## HarleyRider (May 26, 2014)

Apologies for the confusion. I do not have any of the Travel Link Apps. Dealer tells me that I don't get them since I have navigation unit and that it's only in the POIs. Is this a load of crap from the dealer?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

HarleyRider said:


> Apologies for the confusion. I do not have any of the Travel Link Apps. Dealer tells me that I don't get them since I have navigation unit and that it's only in the POIs. Is this a load of crap from the dealer?


 Yes, the dealer is wrong. I have a Diesel and along with most other Diesel owners, the travel link apps were not installed from the factory. A quick and simple reflash was all it took. 



-Brad


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

*Nav and Travellink are ok together*



HarleyRider said:


> Apologies for the confusion. I do not have any of the Travel Link Apps. Dealer tells me that I don't get them since I have navigation unit and that it's only in the POIs. Is this a load of crap from the dealer?


Yes they either need to update your MyLink software or you might have a very early build diesel which may have been built with a Canadian software downloaded to it. Either way it should be fixable. TravelLink can show diesel fuel prices but remember that it requires an active XM subscription with TravelLink as an add-on service.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

TheDog said:


> Yes they either need to update your MyLink software or you might have a very early build diesel which may have been built with a Canadian software downloaded to it. Either way it should be fixable. TravelLink can show diesel fuel prices but remember that it requires an active XM subscription with TravelLink as an add-on service.


Have you got all the bugs worked out of your mylink yet, TheDog? Mine is doing pretty good right now. Not sure if I am just used to its quirks or if they are all truly fixed. 


-Brad


----------



## HarleyRider (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys! I do have a active travel link subscription. Actually spent a lot of time tonight with the infotainment customer help and Sirius to make sure everything else was good. Sounds like it's time for the dealership to have a bad day...


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

:go:After some playing around with the setup on the Mylink nav radio and my iPhone I got it to acknowledge an incoming text and read it through Siri in the radio.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Still Need confirmation Anybody with a diesel that has the ultrasonic parking sensors with the little triangles when you back up. That had their radio swapped out because it was an old radio for the new text features. I want to make sure you now have your little triangles when you back up. My Dealer is trying to say its not possible and want to swap my new radio back out for an old radio.



GM is still #$%#$ me around on this.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If these are the European style warnings symbols - that look like an isosceles triangle with an ! explanation mark in it - I think mine only does it when it is sensing movement from the side, like a car passing by.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

That would be them. I used to have them when backing up, but now only the cross traffic ones have the triangle, when they are activated the ones when backing up are no longer there.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

So under Config\Display Settings\Rear Camera Options\Symbols should be checked.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

@therealhip that is correct have you had your radio swapped out. My car no longer has those options in the menus since they swapped out radios. I'm just trying to confirm with somebody who had them swapped radios and still has them and the option to shut off your camera like the owners manual says you can.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Mine hasn't been swapped out. Mine has that and text features.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Anybody else? Looking for someone with parking sensors that had their 13 radio swapped for the 14 radio and was able to retain your little indicating triangles when backing up.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am just commenting on this because I am just now having issues. I switched phones. I went from an iPhone, which I had a few issues with, to a Windows Phone. I have all sorts of issues. Sometimes the blue tooth wont play my music. I cant connect it directly to USB and play music through spotify or anything like that. I have to have music on the phone. Does anyone else have these issues?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

If anyone is still continuing to experience these concerns with their radio/MyLink, please reach out to me in a private message so I can reach out to your dealership. :wink:

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

Many thanks everyone for sharing their experiences here. It appears that I too have a 2013 radio in an early 2104 cruze diesel with no text to speech capabilities. I spoke with the dealer and they said "they couldn't do anything...to make me feel better..they said that since I have an early 2014 cruze diesel, I have a "cover" over my usb port while the later 2014 cruzes don't" I did say that others were getting their 2013 radios swapped out for a new 2014 model but the response was "what happens in the USA doesn't imply the same in Canada". Definitely leaves a bad taste in ones mouth.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Shame you didn't test it before purchasing. 

But canadians have been getting the short end of the stick since the expulsion of 1755.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

After going through this with my dealer, it's actually possible for them to fix it with just a software update. They have to completely reinstall the new software though, it's not just a regular update. My dealer did this for me and it fixed the problem with not having the texting.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry to go a bit off topic on this, but I've finally decided that this is probably not "right" and should be addressed before my 36,000 miles runs out. For everyone that has the "new" radio (you're able to view messages), what is the quality of the picture, particularly the backup camera? The reason I ask, is because before I had the new radio installed, my old picture was crystal clear, I mean like hi-def stuff. When I had my radio replaced, the picture quality plummeted! The picture is grainy, the colors are blurry and dull and I only get the back up triangles (the yellow and red ones) about 25% of the time. I do however still get the cross traffic triangles 100% of the time. When I had the radio replaced, I mentioned the picture quality and the tech agreed and a new backup camera was ordered and installed the next week. It was only slightly better:-/ Is there anyone else out there that is having a similar issue? And if so, what was your course of action?


----------

